# Ovulation testing



## Monkey07 (Jul 8, 2012)

Morning all! 

For three months I have been using CB digital ovulation tests and never once received a smiley face  

Due to funds (and curiosity) we bought some tesco ones with the two lines this month instead...

With the tesco ones I detected a surge yesterday, 07.00am, so at 14.00pm I thought I'll test with a CB one to check and nothing. 

This morning I tested with both at the same time, 07.00am, and got a positive on the tesco one and another negative on the CB one... 

I prefer to check first thing as I suffer from headaches so drink a lot of water in the day time and therefore pee regularly as well!! My consultant told me to check on first urine anyways so that's fine.

I am 26, all my tests have come back within normal range and BBT tracking for four months implies I'm ovulating so the consultant couldn't see any reason for not detecting a surge (but i am having some day 21 bloods on Monday to check so I will find out for sure then). We are hoping to have a natural iui next month hence the regular checking for surge!! 

So I guess my question is, could CB just not be the ovulation kit for me?? And the tesco ones be ok?? Thoughts please anyone who is still reading  xx


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

I liked the two lines ones much more because I could see when it might be coming due a darkening of the lines.  I was a little obsessive and used line ones for days beforehand, sticking them in a book with day and time and nearer the time for ovulation I would use a CB digital one too!  However, I would be just as happy only using the line ones.

As time went on, I began to pick up on the pattern - get cervical mucus for one or two days, then surge, then ov pain.  Sometimes the surge and ov pain were quite close together though, so I don't know how far in advance my surge was happening, which is one thing that has put me off IUIs.

You can get line ones on ebay and Amazon for silly amounts like £5 for 30 - they are pretty basic looking but are great for using obsessively because they are so cheap.

The time of day is important, I ALWAYS got my surge mid afternoon - 2-4pm.  My doctor told me to test in the morning but that was unreliable, one month of treatment I would have missed the surge altogether if I hadn't tested in the afternoon.  Dont' worry about drinking little, keep yourself hydrated, just don't chug loads of water after lunch, make sure you don't wee for 2 hours then test around 3pm, as well as FMU.


----------

